# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Thà rằng chia tay

## thuty

Một mai ta nhận ra đường đời không chung đôi
Những phút giây có nhau như giấc mơ thôi
Ngày nao khi yêu nhau cùng nguyện thề trăng sao
Mà nay ta không nói một câu

Đường chia ly đến rồi, hoàng hôn khuất dáng người
Cùng chung bước nơi đây sao khác xa nẻo đường
Còn đâu những ân tình, những say đắm bên mình
Nguyện cầu người tìm thấy khung trời riêng

Thà rằng mình quên nhau để vơi nỗi sầu
Thà rằng mình quên nhau riêng bước ngày sau
Thà rằng ta nói dối dẫu khó nói
Welcome to Yeucahat.com

Mình phải mãi mãi xa lìa nhau
Thà rằng chia tay xót xa mối tình
Thà rằng chia tay phải lãng quên bóng hình
Một mình hoang vắng với tiếc nuối
Đường về gió vẫn hát như ngày xưa
Thì thầm tên nhau

----------

